# Lyft jacket



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

lyft sent me an email for completing my 1000th ride. They offer me a fleeecd jacket. Anyone want to offer $20. ? 10?


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

can i have it? i'll wear it while driving for uber, just to be weird


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

So in honor of your 1000th ride, instead of some form of CASH they will send you a jacket. Hm.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

a milestone payment of $50 would be nice,.... 

ok I claimed my reward...I'll most likely donate it to the homeless....they can use it everyday and its the most appropriate form of advertising


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> a milestone payment of $50 would be nice,....
> 
> ok I claimed my reward...I'll most likely donate it to the homeless....they can use it everyday and its the most appropriate form of advertising


_"Look for a *Lyft 1K jacket* on a street-corner beggar near you!"_

I swear, if I see that jacket in South Florida, I'm going to give them $5 and swear my name is Kodyhead!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> lyft sent me an email for completing my 1000th ride. They offer me a fleeecd jacket. Anyone want to offer $20. ? 10?


Got that a while ago.They gave me sunglasses last week at 10,500.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Just got the notice and ordered mine yesterday! I couldn't care less about the accomplishment, I just love swag! Not to mention it comes in 3x! Free and my size, totally pumped!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

luvgurl22 said:


> Got that a while ago.They gave me sunglasses last week at 10,500.


Holy guacamole. I'm impressed.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Got that a while ago.They gave me sunglasses last week at 10,500.


Sunglasses !? Lol i forgot when that happened... Just got a bag of gummy worms at 35.500 rides


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

I wear mine all the time when it's cold out. 
I grabbed my son's NorthFace jacket to compare cause it's the first thing I noticed when it arrived. ONLY difference was it doesn't say NF on the back.


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> lyft sent me an email for completing my 1000th ride. They offered me a fleece jacket. Anyone want to offer $20? 10?


What size is it??


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ignored my 100th ping... no prize awarded


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

The 1k fleece isn’t half bad, except the emblem of course.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> lyft sent me an email for completing my 1000th ride. They offer me a fleeecd jacket. Anyone want to offer $20. ? 10?


I will give you $1.00. At night, sometimes I can't sleep in my backseat because it's too cold.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I will give you $1.00. At night, sometimes I can't sleep in my backseat because it's too cold.


I will give you $1.01. But you have to pay for shipping to get it to me.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

How DARE you outbid me. You will now dance to the flute. I said DANCE!!!!










Mista T said:


> I will give you $1.01. But you have to pay for shipping to get it to me.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Pay me $10 and shopping, and I’ll take it off your hand.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> I'll see you $1.01 and raise you 5¢. $1.06 is my bid AND I'll pay for shipping.


Wagering your exact hourly payday loan amount from Lyft? Touché. You mean business. I fold. I'll just use my napkins from 7-Eleven for warmth.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Pay me $10 and shopping, and I'll take it off your hand.


Where'd you like to shop at?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

dogemuffins said:


> can i have it? i'll wear it while driving for uber, just to be weird


Nice. You'll be a walking billboard lol!

But what you should do is wear the jacket and request a taxi.


----------



## PlanetShuttle (Aug 9, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> lyft sent me an email for completing my 1000th ride. They offer me a fleeecd jacket. Anyone want to offer $20. ? 10?


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Got that a while ago.They gave me sunglasses last week at 10,500.


How long did it take for yours to be delivered?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

A few weeks. I kept looking for the ups truck every day !


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> A few weeks. I kept looking for the ups truck every day !


Just got delivered today, thanks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.02


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

dogemuffins said:


> can i have it? i'll wear it while driving for uber, just to be weird


I DO wear my 1k lyft jacket while driving Uber...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ROTA said:


> Sunglasses !? Lol i forgot when that happened... Just got a bag of gummy worms at 35.500 rides


At 50,000 you get a heart attack


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’ll fetch more money if you have the logo professionally removed. I wear mine to all uber sponsored meetings.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I DO wear my 1k lyft jacket while driving Uber...


Yup. All the time. Never wear it in public though, LOL


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

how do these jackets fit? do they run small?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> how do these jackets fit? do they run small?


I like mine. I followed the sizing chart and am happy with the size. I wear it when I drive Uber...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> how do these jackets fit? do they run small?


They LOOK like they run extremely oversized, but shrink down to stated size once washed and dried


----------

